# Projekt 60k



## cossak (14. Apr. 2017)

Guten Abend in die Runde,

ich betreibe seit ca. 20Jahren einen 17000l Teich mit Technik von Naturagart (Filter, Pumpe, UVC, Skimmer, Folie und Belüfter). Besatz sind Goldfische, __ Giebel, __ Karausche und einige Karpfen sowie eine Population aus Fröschen und __ Kröten, also alles recht naturnah mit Flachwasserzone, tiefste Stelle liegt bei 1,60. Da mittlerweile der Zahn der Zeit an allem knabbert, entschied ich mich zum Projekt 60k und möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen Meinungen, Erfahrungswerte und Anregungen zu meiner vorläufigen Planung aus diesem Fachforum Gleichgesinnter zu ziehen.

Mit dieser Planung verändert sich mein damaliger Schwerpunkt grundlegend, ist dieser Plan zielführend, ökonomisch und sinnvoll? (Erholung und Freizeitgestaltung )

besten Dank
cossak


----------



## Mushi (14. Apr. 2017)

Die Leitungsführung in der Filterkammer finde ich nicht gradlinig genug. Schau mal zum Vergleich hier rein:





_View: https://youtube.com/watch?v=jM6w3UpMcOg_


Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (15. Apr. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Die Planung sieht ja grundsätzlich schon ganz gut durchdacht aus und auf dem Stand der Technik.

Die Biokammer soll wie groß werden? Da steht was von KG 250 dran - das wäre sicherlich zu klein. Die Ablaufkammer am Ende, von wo aus die Rückleitungen losgehen könnte man sich eigentlich zu Gunsten einer größeren Biokammer sparen, denn die Rückläufe kann man auch direkt von der Biokammer abgehen lassen. Die Positionierung der Rückläufe finde ich persönlich ganz gut gewählt, aber natürlich sollte man hier auf großzügige Bögen achten - alles in 30° oder gar 15° - wenn man den Platz und die Möglichkeiten hat. Die Rückläufe in DN 125 sind auch gut, stellt sich natürlich am Ende auch immer die Frage, wie viel Volumen soll bewegt werden.

Für 5 Zuleitungen vom Teich zum Filter bedarf es schon einen passenden Vorfilter und die 5 Leitungen lassen auf eine Umwälzung von 50-60 tsd l/h schließen. Dafür finde ich die 200er Verbindung zwischen TF und LH-Kammer eigentlich gerade in Bezug auf die LH-Nutzung zu klein, lasse mich aber gerne von anderen Erfahrungen überzeugen.

Wie soll der Teich ausgekleidet werden? PE- oder PVC-Folie? Die Frage meinerseits bezieht sich auf die Überlegung zu den 3 Bodenabläufen.


----------



## cossak (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo und schönen Ostersonntag,

herzlichen Dank für die ersten Reaktionen.
@Mushi - dein tolles Video und das Thema "geradlinige Leitungsführung in der Filterstrecke" lasse ich definitiv in meine Überlegungen einfließen. 

@Zacky - merci, bin erst in der Findungsphase mit der ersten Planungspause...

- Biokammer rund, denke Brunnenringe ab 1200mm Durchmesser, ca 1500-2000mm hoch, das KG 250 wäre die Verbindung zwischen BIO1 und BIO2.
- BIO2 zu streichen wäre problemlos möglich, jedoch hätte ich dann keine naheliegende Möglichkeit den Rücklauf aus dem Teich im Richtung BIO1 mittels Standrohren (in BIO2) zu stoppen. Auf Schieber möchte ich vorläufig verzichten.
- Bögen in 30° und 15° fließen in die Planung ein 
- mit 3 BA´s und 2 Skimmern habe ich gerechnet, um mir die von Dir genannte Möglichkeit, der stündlichen Umwälzung des kompletten Teichvolumens zu erhalten.
- Vorfilter habe ich bisher nicht bedacht, hättest Du einen Lösungsvorschlag?
- Die 200er Verbindung ist nicht FIX! Meine Rechnung KG 200=51000l /h - TF Anschlüsse sind variierbar, 250er wäre also optimaler...
- PE oder GFK, auch da bin ich noch am grübeln 

und ich muss noch Vieles beräumen und lagern 

freundliche Grüße
cossak


----------



## cossak (17. Apr. 2017)

Hallo an alle,

das etwas modifizierte M3

freundliche Grüße
cossak


----------



## Mushi (17. Apr. 2017)

Schaut besser aus. Die Verbindungen Sammelkasten - TF und TF - Bio1 würde ich in 250mm machen.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (17. Apr. 2017)

Wenn möglich, würde ich die gaze Filterstrecke mit DN 250 verbinden - auch von der Sammelkammer in den TF - sofern das technisch am TF möglich ist.

Die Rückläufe 1 + 2 in DN 200 sind schon super, aber bitte nicht auf DN 110 reduzieren, da dies meiner Meinung nach den Gesamtflow bremst.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Apr. 2017)

Von vorne an:
Alle Saugeitungen in KG125.
Reduziert den hydr. Wid und die Absenkung des Wasser in der TF Einlaufkammer und ...die Förderhöhe für die "Pumpe".
Verbindungen alle in KG250.

Ggf. noch für den Winterbetrieb Mittelwasserabläufe (BA am Boden fast zuschiebern und MWA auf). Dann wird der Tiefenbereich für die Koi nicht so durchströmt...

Nach dem TF kommt der Luftheber!! (oder willst Du Deinen statischen Filter wieder extra belüften??)
Viele sind der Meinung- erst Helix bewegt und dann statisch.

Mehrere Rückläufe um den Teich verteilt wäre günstiger....für die Kreiselströmung.
Da kann man- je nach Druchflußmenge durchaus die langen Rohrwege in KG160 verlegen und dann erst knackig am Foliendurchgang auf 110 verjüngen.
So wird der hydr. Gesamtwid. flach gehalten (=Förderhöhe=Überstauung der Biokammer) aber die Einströmgeschwindigkeit im Teich erhöht.
Muss man sich ausrechnen- das obige Beispiel z.B: mit 15m³/h...pro Rücklauf.

Gerne kann man dann im Teich probieren die Einläufe noch etwas zu reduzieren...und dabei die Überstauung der Biokammern/ Förderhöhe nicht allzu sehr zu übertreiben.

Ist so ein bisschen das gesunde Mittelmaß finden zwischen Einströmgeschwindigkeit (mehr Kreiselströmung) und der Erhöhung des hydr. Gesamtwid. der Rückläufe..(mehr Förderhöhe an der Pumpe)

Nur so als Beispiel für ca. 14m³/h :
hydr. GrundWid der Leitung: bei mir bei durchgängigen 6m KG 125 plus 3..4.Bögen in KG 125 ca. 2,9cm

eine 20cm lange Verjüngung von KG110 HT70 Rohr am Einlauf erhöht den Wasserspiegel der Biokammer um 3,6cm 

und bei 63mm PVC- Rohr(Innen 58mm) am Einlauf erhöht den Wasserspiegel der Biokammer um 7,1cm

alle Verengungen am Teicheinlauf erhöhen zusätzlich den hydr. Wid der Leitungen (bei mir bei durchgängigen 6m KG 125 ca. 2,9cm)

Achso- Fließgeschwindigkeiten bei 14m³/h:
KG125- Innen 115mm Strömungsgeschwindigkeit: 0,37 m/s
KG110- Innen 100mm Strömungsgeschwindigkeit: 0,5 m/s
HT70- Innen 68mm Strömungsgeschwindigkeit: 1,07 m/s
PVC 63mm/2,5Wandst. 85mm Strömungsgeschwindigkeit:1,47 m/s

Dem Vorteil der Erhöhung der Einströmgeschwindigkeit dem Nachteil der Erhöhung des hydr. Wid. entgegenstellen....
Bei HT 70 z.B. zwar 3,6cm mehr Förderhöhe aber dafür 1,07 m/s.

Zu groß kannst Du die Rückläufe nicht dimensionieren..kann aber helfen statt 3cm Überstauung in der Grundgleitung nur 1cm zu haben..z.B. KG 160 bei 15m/h.

Das KG 160 kostet nicht die Welt mehr im Baumarkt und ist verfügbar.

Auf jden Fall mehrere Rückläufe um den Teich..mind. 3 dicke.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> oder willst Du Deinen statischen Filter wieder extra belüften??


Ja sollte er.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Da kann man- je nach Druchflußmenge durchaus die langen Rohrwege in KG160 verlegen


125er Rohre sehe ich noch ein, alles andere und größere ist Kosten-Nutzen-mäßig schon genau zu hinterfragen.


----------



## cossak (17. Apr. 2017)

So, ich habe den schönen Tag genutzt, um mit dem Rückbau zu beginnen. Morgen fällt die Zuckerhutfichte, anschließend die Thujas...  usw.
Eure Ratschläge in Sachen Verrohrung habe ich aufgenommen und denke mal intensiv drauf rum. Gerade in Sachen KG250 über die gesamte Fläche muss ich wohl den Edelstahlschweisser konsultieren. Eine v60 für die Belüftung der statischen Biokammer sprudelt derzeit noch im alten Teich.

freundliche Grüße
cossak


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2017)

cossak schrieb:


> Gerade in Sachen KG250 über die gesamte Fläche muss ich wohl den Edelstahlschweisser konsultieren.


mit pvc Platten und einer Oberfräse lassen sich auch recht leicht flansche herstellen.
das schaut dann in etwa so aus (DN 125)


----------



## cossak (22. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen,
könnte das in etwa der finale Entwurf zur Planung sein?

@mitch - thx für den Tip 

besten Dank
cossak


----------



## Teich4You (22. Apr. 2017)

cossak schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> könnte das in etwa der finale Entwurf zur Planung sein?￼



Denke nicht  

Biokammer Verbindung 1 zu 2 am Boden ausgehend. Wie willst du diese später ablassen?


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2017)

Die Saugleitungen der BA und Skimmer auf KG 125. Sonst geht nicht genug Wasser durch (60k Teich annähernd 60k Förderleistung)

Der Skimmer und der MWA kommen in den Ecken in einer Flachzone raus? Also mit Flansch am Boden und kurzem senkrechten Rohrstück?
Dann lässt sich dieser Abgang immer leicht per Flexmuffe umrüsten von MWA auf Skimmer...z.B. im Herbst nach dem Laubfall Skimmer rohr abziehen und z.B: ein Gitterrohr rauf.

Oder Du planst einen zweiten Skimmer ein und noch zusätzlich einen MWA direkt an der Wand Teich-Filterkammer/Einlaufkammer.
Da könnte man das Rohr auch direkt in der Sammelkammer waagerecht rauskommen lassen. Verschließen im Sommer mit einer einfachen Flexkappe KG 125 und fertig.

Sammelkammer, TF, LH- runde Biokammer alles Top! 2, Biokammer mit "ruhendem" material- warum nicht.

Wenn in der 1. Biokammer Feinschmutz anfällt, wird er in die 2. Biokammer gesaugt (hoffentlich bleibt da am Boden des Rohrbogens nicht zuviel liegen).
GGf. die Verbindung der Biokammern unterinander in einem kurzen waagerechten Rohrstück.

Rückläufe- gute Idee!


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2017)

So Kleinigkeiten- die später recht praktisch sein können:

-eine knackige Rohrverbindung Teich-Filterkeller (KG 110 reicht) mit Bogen nach oben in der Filterkammer zur Erfassung des korrekten Wasserspeigels im Teich
Wasser nachfüllen -einfach irgendwo in der Filterkette reinlaufen lassen
und
als korrekter Teichüberlauf (senkrechtes T-Stück mit Abzweig auf OK Teichwasser max)- es läuft ja auch über die Rinne des TF über- aber das ist im Pumpbetrieb nicht die exakte Höhe und manche wollen ja das Techüberlaufwasser anders nutzen als das Spülwasser

-Belüfteranschluß mittig zwischen die 3 BA ein mind. 25mm PE Wasserrohr verlegen lassen- wie bei Rhabanus seinem Schwimmteich.
Die Belüftung hat da noch Strömungseffekte.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Apr. 2017)

Florian hat Recht. In den Biokammern kommt auch bei feinen TF Sieben noch Feinstschmutz an. Entweder die Ausgänge am Boden so, dass der Schmutz in "die nächste Runde" geht und sich da nicht sammelt- oder BA einbauen mit Zugschieber...

Vielleicht- bei der ersten Biokammer am Boden raus.
Die zweite Biokammer ist 30cm tiefer.
Und das Rohr der 1. Kammer geht seitlich rein in die 2. Kammer. BA am Boden der 2. Kammer reicht.

oder einem knackigen LH KG110 als "Schmutzpumpe"
Der LH auslaß geht dann etwas über den max. Wasserstand der Biokammer im Pumpbetrieb hinaus. mit einer extra schaltbaren Membranpumpe kann man dann routinemäßig den Dreck vom Boden der Biokammer abpumpen.

Schmutzwassermotorpumpe oder alte Teichpumpe geht ja auch.


----------



## cossak (22. Apr. 2017)

@Teich4You  - meine Vorstellung: SK sowie BIO2 sind mit Standrohren verschließbar und stoppen damit den kompletten Flow der Filterkette. Sind Reparaturen oder Reinigungen notwendig, steht mir zur Entwässerung eine Schmutzwassertauchpumpe zur Verfügung. Mit dieser sollten auch die Reinigung der Bodenverbindung BIO1 zu BIO2 machbar sein... nicht zu vergessen, das wir bei allen Verbindungen der Filterstrecke von KG250 sprechen. Aber für Ideen und innovativen Vorschläge habe ich immer Gehör 
@ThorstenC  - hey Du hast ja richtig Spass an der Sache, super Deine Gedankengängen - jawoll werde neu zeichnen 

        

Viele Grüße
cossak


----------



## cossak (23. Apr. 2017)

@ThorstenC  - 


ThorstenC schrieb:


> (senkrechtes T-Stück mit Abzweig auf OK Teichwasser max)


 - könntest Du mir das mal skizzieren, da steh ich auf´m Schlauch! und ... Stichwort KG125er Saugleitung - BA´s in DN 125???
Thx


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

cossak schrieb:


> @Teich4You - meine Vorstellung: SK sowie BIO2 sind mit Standrohren verschließbar und stoppen damit den kompletten Flow der Filterkette. Sind Reparaturen oder Reinigungen notwendig, steht mir zur Entwässerung eine Schmutzwassertauchpumpe zur Verfügung. Mit dieser sollten auch die Reinigung der Bodenverbindung BIO1 zu BIO2 machbar sein... nicht zu vergessen, das wir bei allen Verbindungen der Filterstrecke von KG250 sprechen. Aber für Ideen und innovativen Vorschläge habe ich immer Gehör



Das Abpumpen mit einer Tauchpumpe empfinde ich als unpraktisch.
Vor allem haben die meisten Pumpen einen rund 4-5cm Sockel, ab dem sie erst pumpen.
Somit bleibt der wahre Dreck immer unten drin.
Daher würde ich einen Bodenablauf, oder seitlichen Ablauf anbringen, den man nur öffnen muss um das Schmutzwasser abzulassen.
Die Verbindung der Biokammern würde ich daher nicht in den Boden machen, sondern wenn nur in Bodennähe.
Und die Verbindungen von DN 250 sind natürlich auf eine Art gut für den Flow, allerdings ist da immer die Frage, wie man die verschließen will.
Schieber und Kugelhähne scheiden aus bei der Größe.
Standrohre oder Bögen die man über die Wasseroberfläche führt wären eine Option.
So ein 250er Standrohr muss man aber auch erst mal verstauen.
Daher würde ich vielleicht für einige Kammern die man abschiebern will eher mehrere kleinere Rohre verwenden.
Aber das ist alles Geschmackssache und wie man es halt haben möchte.
Wie gesagt, das sind nur meine Gedanken, andere empfehlen was ganz anderes.

Thorsten schreibt immer so viel, wenn es um Technik und Verrohrung geht.
Der geht darin voll auf. 
Was aber nicht heißt, das ich das alles so umsetzen würde.


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2017)

Auch für 250iger Rohr sollte es Kappen geben


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Auch für 250iger Rohr sollte es Kappen geben


Die du dann ganz unten in der Biokammer unter dem Filtermaterial drauf stecken willst?


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2017)

Na ob du da zwischen dem Helix oder den Matten oder was auch immer einen 250iger Bogen + Rohr nach oben aufsteckst oder eine Kappe bleibt wohl ähnlich.


----------



## Zacky (23. Apr. 2017)

cossak schrieb:


> meine Vorstellung: SK sowie BIO2 sind mit Standrohren verschließbar und stoppen damit den kompletten Flow der Filterkette.





cossak schrieb:


> Stichwort KG125er Saugleitung - BA´s in DN 125???


...gibt es so nicht original im Handel...habe ich bei mir jedoch mit einem Standard-Bodenablauf umgesetzt bekommen. (war, glaube ich, ich auch der Erste der es überhaupt mal gemacht hat.)

Folienteich ==> Standardbodenablauf aus ABS/PVC ...oder... PE-Teich ==> Bodenablauf aus PE herstellen lassen (ich kenne da jemanden ) oder einfaches 125er PE-Rohr als BA gleich mit eingebaut, wo der PE-Schweißer dran gehen kann.


----------



## cossak (23. Apr. 2017)

ich habe versucht, die Vorschläge umzusetzen...  wo gibts noch konstruktive Kritik 

ich danke euch echt, das Ihr euch mit meinem Projekt beschäftigt 

viele Grüße
cossak


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Apr. 2017)

Hammergeile Planung!
Vorne alle Saugleitungen KG 125?
Zur Biokammer 1: Ideal ist der vergitterte Überlauf zur Kammer 2 in der Mitte.
aufsteckbare senkrechte "Gitterröhre".
V2A- "Lochblechtafel" (1x1 cm Viereck) mit einer 3- Walzen-Maschine auf Aussen 250mm rund geformt und in die KG Muffe gesteckt.

Das stört die Kreiselströmung am geringsten!
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922&start=310
Hier kann man einen Hexenkessel sehen- ist eine gut durchdachte Biokammer mit Kreiselströmung durch Einläufe und mittigem vergittertem Abgang.

oder

Ein BA in Biokammer 2 reicht zum ablassen bei Bedarf.
Wenn baulich möglich- Gefälle am Boden der Biokammer 2 zum BA.
oder kein BA
und bei Revision einfach Bio 2 mit Tauchpumpe entleeren (LH kann man mit einer Flexkappe verschließen)

Zum idealen Aufbau eines statischen Filtermediums fehlen mir die Ideen und Erfahrungen.
zumal die Kammer von unten angeströmt wird...da gibt es so viele Varianten
-einfachen Japanmatten senkrecht mit Abstand reinstellen und die werden dann vom aufsteigenden Wasser duchströmt, bis es über eine Trennwand zur Rücklaufkammer überläuft.

-ich bin ja ein Freund von __ Hel-X: kann man bei "LH aus" mit Luft umrühren "abreinigen"- Schmutz absinken lassen- BA auf (oder Schmutzwasserpumpe an)
-theoretisch geht da eine oben schwimmende "Helix-Wolke" die von unten durchströmt wird...oder eben ein waagerechtes Trenngitter mit Belüfterschlauch einbauen und Hel-X sinkend raufpacken.
Trennwand zur Rücklaufkammer ist dann oben nur gelocht- darf aber keinen Engpaß bilden.

-Rückläufe:
Vielleicht doch unten links einen KG 160 rein und einen von oben rechts nach unten rechts verlängern.
Dann hast Du an 4 Ecken die Einläufe und nicht nur an 2!

Was noch fehlt ist der Platz für die UV. Da ist zu beachten, dass die UV Strahlung Kunststoffe angreift und auch nicht an das Bioträgermedíum kommen soll.
Manche Filter haben eine Möglichkeit die UV im Filter einzuschieben (unter TF Trommel).
Bei Edelstahlfilter und -Siebgewebe bedenkenlos....

Unten kurz die Skizze von der Idee des "Extra- Überlaufes" und/oder Pegelerfassung im Filterkeller.
So kann man z.B. bei Regen oder Wasserwechsel das überschüssige Wasser auch eine Regenwasserzisterne zuführen.


----------



## tosa (24. Apr. 2017)

die UVC könnte man z.B. auch in der Sammelkammer installieren, so habe ich das z.b. gemacht.


----------

